# Wie kann ich mehrere Dokumente in eine pdf bringen?

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben einmal

eix pdf

eingegeben und dabei sehr viele Pakate gesehen.

Dadurch ist meine Frage entstanden:

Ich muss demnächst an meinen Verein etliche Seiten per Mail schicken,

damit dort nicht x verschiedene Seiten auftauchen, würde ich sie alle gerne in eine pdf-Datei einstecken.

Ist das möglich - per Suche im Internet: ja - aber nur online.

Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem das unter gentoo möglich ist?

So etwas habe ich bisher noch nie gemacht, aber nun ist es notwendig.

Danke im voraus für jede Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. die Seiten werden per Scanner eingescannt, dann sollten sie in eine pdf verwandetl werden

----------

## asturm

app-text/pdfarranger

in Kombination mit

media-gfx/img2pdf

----------

## firefly

xsane hat auch ein modus wo mehrere scans in einem dokument (pdf wird supported) zusammengefasst werden können.

----------

## Christian99

app-text/pdftk ist, was ich verwende.

was es auch noch gibt ist app-text/qpdf. 

Damit hast du hoffentlich genug auswahl  :Smile:  Gibt aber sicherlich auch noch mehr.

----------

## ManfredB

Leider habe ich noch ein Problem:

wenn ich xsane aufrufe, findet es kein System, obwohl der Drucker direkt gegenüber steht und WLAN beinhaltet.

Wir haben einen nagelneuen Drucker

Canon TS9500 series

Dieser hat auch einen Scanner inclusive.

Fehlt bei xsane möglicherweise noch etwas?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> was es auch noch gibt ist app-text/qpdf. 

 

Ja, qpdf ist sehr gut und kann sehr viel - wenn man mal raus hat, wie man die Parameter angeben muss.  :Smile: 

Komfortabler geht es mit den diversen PDF-Editoren (Adobe Acrobat, PDF Studio, usw.).

Was das Scannen angeht: gute Scan-Programme sollten in der Lage sein, mehrere Seiten nacheinander einzuscannen und automatisch gemeinsam in eine PDF-Datei auszugeben.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau hat es mir gezeigt, wie das geht. Allerdings hat sie nur Windows auf ihrem Notebook.

Ich stand am Drucker mit seinem Scanner, legte Seite 1 Vorderseite rein, dann sagte meine Frau:

Rückseite bitte usw. usw.

Damit ist mir klar geworden:

Nach der ersten Seite das Prozedere nicht beenden, sondern Seite umdrehen bzw. nächste Seite einlegen,

einscannen.

Erst wenn alle Seiten eingescannt sind, kann man an die Speicherung gehen.

So ist es gelungen und ich konnte eine einzige pdf-Datei mit 6 Seiten an eine Dame in unserem Verein mailen.

Heute habe ich sie gefragt, ob die Mail angekommen ist und das pdf-Dokument so in Ordnung ist:

Ja - war die Antwort.

Leichter geht es nicht, jedenfall 6 Seiten per Post zu verschicken, ist nicht die angenehme Seite  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Erdie

ich nutze img2pdf, was oben bereits erwähnt wurde. 

Das Programm hat momentan ein kleines Problem im Abhängigkeitsbaum, was dazu führt, dass man dev-python/setuptools_scm nicht vernünftig updaten kann. Aber ich vermute, das ist nur ein verübergehendes Problem. Siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1143810-highlight-.html

Ansonsten macht img2pdf einen sehr guten Job, ich scanne i. d. R. jpgs ein und fasse sie damit zu einem pdf zusammen. Klappt prima.

----------

## flammenflitzer

gscan2pdf ? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gscan2pdf/

----------

